# Sorry if this has been asked before but what odds of success were you given??



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi All,

We've just had our 1st self funded natural IUI at Leeds and seem to be getting differing reports of success rates, I wondered what you had all been told and also how many people got a BFP on their first go - I am trying to be philosophical and not expect it to work but wonder who it has for. 

Cheers muchly

Kate


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I "think" we were given odds of about 25% for our first IUI (which was natural) but it was a while ago now (2004) & my memory is abit rubbish!

HTH a bit & best of luck to you,

Minkey x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

It worked first time for us - I think it is about 15% 

CArrie


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

I think it's 20-25% at each attempt

not sure where i read that though.

Good luck and fingers crossed for you
Jen
x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hiya

I think it depends on whether you have any problems that have stopped you from conceiving.  

The chance of conceiving during BMS (baby making sex) is about 25% each cycle for the general population.  That assumes you're "doing it" at the right time of the month etc.

IUI is good because you know it's exactly the right time of the month and because you know the sperm is good (they should tell you how many etc when they do the treatment) and because they insert it through the cervix (so it is already over the first hurdle).

The success rate varies for different clinics because they have different criteria for selecting patients.  Some will let you have a go even if it's very unlikely to work, others won't let you try unless you're highly likely to conceive.  So a clinic's success rate doesn't really tell you anything about your own chance of success.

Obviously if there are known medical reasons for you not conceiving that might reduce your chances.

I always thought of it as a throw of a dice - you might roll a six on your first go or it might take you a while.

I really hope your treatment works out quickly for you.  Lot's of people are lucky in the first couple of attempts and there's no reason why it shouldn;t be you!

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for the replies, as you say it really is like the roll of a dice - I am trying to work on the assumption that its about our turn - LOL - 4 years of TTC - no obvious probs and 2 unsucessful pregnancies, I'll let you know how we go on. 

Cheers again

Kate


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hiya

We were given 8-15% chance of success - our consultant wasn't very hopeful and suggested we go straight to IVF but I really wanted to give it a try.  We were extremely lucky and got a BFP on our first go.

Wishing you lots of luck

Jane xxx


----------

